# CNC for around $14,000



## timwatson (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm currently pricing CNC routers for a scenery shop. I need something with at least a 4x8 cutting area, I'll be using Plywood, styrofoam, MDF etc.... Need something with a fair amount of precision (preferablly withing 1/16 of an inch), but Reliability is really more important. I've been given a budget of around $14,000 and I was just curious to see if you guys had any suggestions.

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

I have a shopbot PRS standard that is very good. You can get one for about that much new or go to the shopbot forum and there are some used ones that are cheaper. I just did a sign for our volunteer fire department it is 86X36 and took me 4 hours including installing it by myself


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Probotix.com, who normally sell fully configured 2' x 4' and smaller CNCs for $4k and less would likely be happy to assemble you one with 5' x 9' capacity for around $10k. Video link of one doing a test run: 

PROBOTIX 5 x 9 CNC Router Demo - YouTube

Notice the bed is MDF. You'll need to come up with a hold down strategy, but they provide the PC (running LinuxCNC) and controller. I'd give them a call for more information. Support: (309) 691-2643.

I don't work for them, but own one of their smaller CNCs as well as have one in the university shop I teach in. Very happy with the quality of their support and machines. Their larger model will use rack and pinion for X and Y drives, and all are easily accurate within 1/64" and less. You'll need some CAD software up front to create the drawings and assign toolpaths for the CNC to cut. I recommend Vcarve Pro from vectric.com. They have a large array of training videos on their site, and also great support.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

4DThinker said:


> Probotix.com, who normally sell fully configured 2' x 4' and smaller CNCs for $4k and less would likely be happy to assemble you one with 5' x 9' capacity for around $10k. Video link of one doing a test run:


Well, that might be impressive for you CNC guys, but sure bored me. I was expecting something more along these lines. Impressive. 
10 CNC Router Machining a 3D flower display - YouTube


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

There are some big, used shopbots on the talkshopbot forum. Might be one to fit the bill available


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

JOAT said:


> Well, that might be impressive for you CNC guys, but sure bored me. I was expecting something more along these lines. Impressive.


You won't need a 4x8 machine if all you want to cut is 3D flowers. Hard to find stuff being cut that takes advantage of a 4x8 CNC that isn't boring to watch though. Just loud for longer.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

4DThinker said:


> You won't need a 4x8 machine if all you want to cut is 3D flowers. Hard to find stuff being cut that takes advantage of a 4x8 CNC that isn't boring to watch though. Just loud for longer.


Why do you ay this I cut some flower shapes that are bigger than 48 X 96 or a trade show company


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

4DThinker said:


> You won't need a 4x8 machine if all you want to cut is 3D flowers. Hard to find stuff being cut that takes advantage of a 4x8 CNC that isn't boring to watch though. Just loud for longer.


Nah, I won't need a CNC machine, period. Don't need one, don't have the cash to buy one, don't even want one. But to watch a machine just move back and forth, and not even make a cut, rather watch paint dry it would be more exciting, and quieter.


----------



## stevenrf (Jul 30, 2010)

Any cnc will have tolerances including backlash to 10 thousandths of an inch.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

4DThinker said:


> Probotix.com, who normally sell fully configured 2' x 4' and smaller CNCs for $4k and less would likely be happy to assemble you one with 5' x 9' capacity for around $10k. Video link of one doing a test run:
> 
> PROBOTIX 5 x 9 CNC Router Demo - YouTube
> 
> ...


RainMan like! 
Wow if I had enough real estate left in my garage I'd pound my line of credit right now lol


----------



## CnCFreek (Jun 16, 2014)

timwatson said:


> I'm currently pricing CNC routers for a scenery shop. I need something with at least a 4x8 cutting area, I'll be using Plywood, styrofoam, MDF etc.... Need something with a fair amount of precision (preferablly withing 1/16 of an inch), but Reliability is really more important. I've been given a budget of around $14,000 and I was just curious to see if you guys had any suggestions.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tim


I can design one with your parameters for alot less than that. I'm holding a tight tolerance of about .006" on my machines


----------



## bluesea (Aug 13, 2014)

timwatson said:


> I'm currently pricing CNC routers for a scenery shop. I need something with at least a 4x8 cutting area, I'll be using Plywood, styrofoam, MDF etc.... Need something with a fair amount of precision (preferablly withing 1/16 of an inch), but Reliability is really more important. I've been given a budget of around $14,000 and I was just curious to see if you guys had any suggestions.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tim


how about cncrouterparts products? You may spend ~5K for machine, than you need software, routers, tools, etc


----------



## bluesea (Aug 13, 2014)

I vote cncrouterparts product ~5K, than the rest you may spend for software, router, tools, etc

for DIY, then mechmate is good option


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

CNC is Cheating...

Just Saying :lol:


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> CNC is Cheating...
> 
> Just Saying :lol:


Oh, but what a joy!


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> CNC is Cheating... Just Saying :lol:


You clearly don't have one. Whatever on-tool time you might save having cut out a part on a CNC was replaced with much more challenging work using CAD to draw the part, then something else to toolpath it, then figuring out how to rig/jig/clamp the raw material down to the CNC and lining everything up to cut. You'll need a minor in router bits to boot. After all that you still likely used a planer, joiner, table saw, miter saw to cut length, then trimmed, sanded, clamped, finished and more. Not much you can make on a CNC if you don't have a full workshop to support it. Just saying. 

4D


----------

